# Tyler Stingray



## mastronaut (Aug 6, 2009)

I've done some searching and come up empty on this bike. I picked it up today.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like one of the Czeck made bikes from the mid 60's to early 70's

cool chaingaurd


----------



## mastronaut (Aug 8, 2009)

*Fixed her up a bit...*

I put a sissy bar, a shorty fender on the back, a NOS slick, grips, a new wheel and tire on the front...


----------



## KevinM (Sep 15, 2009)

I thought it was a Polish bike.


----------



## kz1000 (Sep 18, 2009)

It is a Polish bike, I bought a boys 20" banana seat one recently


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Sep 18, 2009)

kz1000 said:


> It is a Polish bike, I bought a boys 20" banana seat one recently




I am pretty sure that is correct. They are fairly common.


----------

